# Anyone know if Yorkville's 10 year warranty covers tears in cabinet covering?



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

In a rare moment of sympathy I let my ailing cat, who was quarantined for her few final days on earth in my office, scratch my E10P's cloth covering. She did a pretty good job pulling it out from under the front grill on one edge and shredding it. The wood is find, but the cloth covering in that area is done.

I was going to pull all the covering off and paint the cab in rubberized paint. Give it that durable industrial texture thing.

Then I remembered it's supposed to have some crazy 10 year warranty on it.

Anyone ever get Yorkville warranty work done for covering on PA speakers like this?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This is an educated guess, but I would say cosmetics are not covered.

I had a nice exchange with Yorkville customer service this week (they agreed to replace a Gibson pickup that was just out of warranty), I would say that they are approachable and very 'human', would recommend sending them a note from the contact link on Yorkville's site.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Yup. Cosmetics are not covered. Just confirming that re-painting it won't void my component warranty and then I'm going to strip it and rubberize it. It'll look better than way too...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Let us know how this goes. I have an old Ampeg cabinet that I want to remove the shag and either tolex or paint. It would be good to see some pictures of your completed job.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Will do. I was planning to do a heavy coat of that Plasti-Dip paint. Rubberize the whole thing.


----------

